# My first hog trap!!!



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 12, 2008)

I'll try not to make this too long. It started out as my Aunt TT, who works as a Animal Control Officer, getting a lot of calls from different people complaining about hog problems. The AC do not deal with these kind of animals so they try to tell them how to get rid of them or tell them to call someone who hunts or traps hogs.

She decided it would be a good little business for me to get started with because a lot of people are in need of someone to get rid of these invasive species. I couldn't bring my dogs in to catch them so I made a trap, by myself, and hoped to God it would hold those hogs up. It is the very first hog trap I ever made (besides small traps for small game animals when I was younger). 

I made this trap about 2 weeks ago and it was a constant false alarm due to the pestering raccoons setting it off. Then finally this morning, the people who granted me permission to put the trap at the edge of the yard, next to the wood, called me and said there was 3 hogs in the trap. 

These hogs are not too big, but it's a sign that my first built trap is a success. The 2 hogs were about 50 pounds each. A third one was about 10 pounds and he ran off after somehow crawling through the bull panel on my hog trailer.

I forgot to bring my camera to take pictures of them trapped in the trap but when I got home I took pictures of them in the hog trailer that I put them in. 

I'm waiting for the big boys to come in and give the trap a try!

Here's some pics:


----------



## Arrow3 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on your catch....


I want to give you two little pieces of advice though and I hope others with chime in....

#1 Put a top on your trap....Just putting a layer of wire will do fine or  a big hog will climb out...

#2 Put a bottom on it....Same as above...A wire fence bottom will probably work but I would use 6 gauge cattle fencing...

Big hogs are a whole different beast then the  ones you caught...Congrats again on your first catch!


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! I was definitely thinking about covering the bottom up because they can route their way out in a matter of minutes.

As far as a top, the guy who gave me permission, put a black heavy screen over it for me. It's not in the picture. The trap pictures were taken 2 weeks ago. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 12, 2008)

Wait till ole boar mcnasty hits that chain link wire . Make your next one out of hog panels.


----------



## Davexx1 (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your first trap catch.  Keep at it and you will likely catch a few more.

A3 gave you good advice.  You definitely need a top on it or you will loose any good size hog that is caught.  They can/will climb right over the side.  This is not good when it is with a bad boar hog when you are walking up to the trap.  A bottom of sorts, a couple feet in from the sides/ends will keep any trapped hogs from rooting its way out.

I noticed your side wall material is chain link.  You could add some chain link all the way around the inside to form a bottom.  Just tie it well to your other chain link and leave a couple feet or so laying out onto the floor of the trap.  I have made some trap tops out of chain link also.  If you have a piece of chain link wide/long enough to cover the top of the trap, lay it over the top, then tie it in place.  I use a single piece of the chain link wire itself to lace it all together.

I can't tell for sure in your photos but it looks like your wood frame is nailed on the outside of the corner posts.  The strength of the trap could be improved if your framing and chain link fence was nailed on the inside of the corner posts.  The reason is a big hog will hit the wire on ends and sides very hard and can dislodge a board or the wire nailed on the outside of the post.  Chain link has some stretch and give to it and works well as long as all else holds up.

If coons are tripping your trap, you need a different kind of trip, one they can't trip so easily.

After all has been constructed, take some brush, pelmettos, etc. and stick in the wire around the sides and on top, and especially the around front.  This gives it a more natural appearance.

When you first build or locate a trap in the woods, block the door open and keep feed/corn in there.  Once you see they are eating inside the trap, keep feeding them inside the trap for a week or so before setting it.  The reason is to get them used to going inside the trap to eat.  When they begin to eat inside the trap, put your corn way back in the far end and corners of the trap.  That gets them used to eating well back into the trap.  If you do this correctly, when you finally do set the trap, you will likely catch the entire group in one set.

Be very careful with any trapped hog especially the big boars.  They are strong, very powerful, dangerous, and are capable of tearing a weak trap apart.  When they see you approaching they will try to get at you by hitting the wire with all of their strength and speed.  If they get out at that moment you, or anyone with you, could be in trouble.  Approach any trapped hog very slowly and carefully and be prepared to run, climb, or shoot if need be.  Be smart.

Good luck.  Keep after them.

Dave1


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the extra advice Davexx1. 

The whole time I was worried they would route their way out under the trap so I was thinking about laying a chain-link fence as the floor. I didn't know they are capable of climbing out of it. That's why I built it a little high. 

Basically this trap is a test-trap. There's always room to improve against flaws. The other concern of mine, that you mentioned, is the structure looking a little weak. What I did was basically build the trap and then cut off 2 small 7 inch and 8 and a half inch 2x4's and nailed them together, at the joints, and then to the 4x4. So I think I will double it up with another set of 2x4's and then a couple on top to keep the frame from going inward or outward.

I'll definitely put another chain-link fence on the top. As far as the setup, there is another way but I never liked it. Some people just wrap the line around the stake and then just stick it into the ground and let the hogs dig it out. I've never seen someone catch a hog like that. That's why I stuck 2 stakes in and wrapped the line around a stick and set it behind the stakes so all it takes is a bit of nudging and down comes the door.

I will do all the applied advice you gave me and maybe wrap some bull-panel around the outside of the chain-link fence and the rest of the mentioned great advice.

Thank you!


----------



## AK RIVERAT (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on your first catch, I've only been trapping for a year or so off and on but I've had decent luck and only lost 1 hog out of my trap that my dad and I built. We uses 3 Hog pannels take 2 pannels and cut them in half 2 pieces for each side and 2 pieces for the top and bottom. Cut your other to make a back. Weld all of the pieces together realy good. Then cut one strip for each side of the front just 1 block wide. Now get some angle iron for the door slide and overlap them to fit the thickness of your door ( I use 1/2 in plywood ) weld a brace across the top and bottom and now you have a good secure trap. Now its up to you to decide what kind of trigger you want, I use a ramp trigger but all kinds work and each one has its advantages. 

If you want more indepth instructions just shoot me a PM with your Ph # and I'll give you a call and extlain it better. and I can also send you some Pics but I'll have to take my camera out this weekend when I set it again.


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 14, 2008)

We caught 3 more hogs today. They were all about the same size as Monday's trapped hogs, except the smallest one was bigger than Monday's small hog (and he couldn't crawl out the bull-panel on the hog trailer! hahaha).

It's better catching something than nothing! I'm waiting patiently for the big fellows to come. I should ask my cousin, who hog hunts/traps with me all the time, when we should add more reinforcement to the trap. I should ask here also when it would be a good time to reinforce the trap to make it stronger and add a bottom and top to it? It won't matter too much if we do it during the daytime on a weekend at the spot where the trap is?

I didn't get a chance to cut the nuts off of the boar hog on Monday because my cousin was mad at me and I had to deal with the hogs myself. But we did cut the nuts off this boar hog today! He'll be tasty pretty soon! 

6 hogs in 3 days, 5 caught and 1 ran loose. Not bad! Here is today's hogs:


----------



## RJ0104 (May 14, 2008)

Wauchula Hog Krew said:


> I didn't get a chance to cut the nuts off of the boar hog on Monday



Brad,
I did not get a chance to CUT the boar*

that is a better way of saying it on a forum or in public brotha!


----------



## JasonF (May 14, 2008)

RJ0104 said:


> Brad,
> I did not get a chance to CUT the boar*
> 
> that is a better way of saying it on a forum or in public brotha!



  Forgive my lack of knowledge but why do you "cut the boar"?  Whats the purpose?


----------



## swamphawg (May 15, 2008)

JasonF said:


> Forgive my lack of knowledge but why do you "cut the boar"?  Whats the purpose?



Ever heard of "boar taint"? Testosterone makes their meat real strong. Cuttin em helps get rid of that.


----------



## muzzy17is (May 15, 2008)

In Fl alot of people put pieces of wood or steel around the inside edges on the top of their trap. This keeps hogs in but allows coons, bobcats and even deer in bigger traps to get out.  Just a thought. Good job on catchin them hogs! Don't know what you're using for bait but sour corn always works good.


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 15, 2008)

RJ0104 said:


> Brad,
> I did not get a chance to CUT the boar*
> 
> that is a better way of saying it on a forum or in public brotha!



I think you should just worry about how to spell, doubling your words, and anything else. I see enough of that from you to suggest that you should head yourself back to 1st grade!

Cut the what? THE NUTS!


----------



## sghoghunter (May 15, 2008)

To me it does not taste any better if you cut his satchel off or leave it alone.We have ran boar hogs with dogs and killed them and they all taste great to me.Also to me they taste better straight out of the woods than feeding them like folks like to do.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 15, 2008)

Wauchula Hog Krew said:


> I think you should just worry about how to spell, doubling your words, and anything else. I see enough of that from you to suggest that you should head yourself back to 1st grade!
> 
> Cut the what? THE NUTS!



I believe he was just giving you a friendly tid-bit of advice. Around a campfire with buddies I'd say it just like you did, but not on here. You should choose your words more carefully on here. This forum has fairly strict rules on language and behavior. I'm glad it does because it makes it family oriented and weeds out trouble makers. Anyhow, great catch and keep the pics coming!


----------



## RJ0104 (May 16, 2008)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> I believe he was just giving you a friendly tid-bit of advice. Around a campfire with buddies I'd say it just like you did, but not on here. You should choose your words more carefully on here. This forum has fairly strict rules on language and behavior. I'm glad it does because it makes it family oriented and weeds out trouble makers. Anyhow, great catch and keep the pics coming!



he is my cousin, he is a little hard headed sometimes.....
he does not like to listen to me....


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 18, 2008)

The last time I continued listening to you, we were lost in the woods for 3 good hours.

I think it's time for me to step up and do the guiding.


----------



## RJ0104 (May 18, 2008)

i think you would argue with a brick wall bro....but i do not remember it being 3 hours....MAYBE an hour at most!


----------



## hogger (May 20, 2008)

wait until you catch a big hog in your squirrel trap,because what you got will fold up like a sardine can.


----------



## RJ0104 (May 20, 2008)

hogger said:


> wait until you catch a big hog in your squirrel trap,because what you got will fold up like a sardine can.



thats real nice of you.....the picture really does not show how well this trap is built....it really is a tough, stout trap.....
the only thing i am worried about IF a bigger hog gets caught, is the chain link....the frame is not going anywhere, i can gaurantee you that!
he put the chain link on the outside of the trap.
if he were to put another wall of chain link inside the trap it would all be fine.


----------



## curdog (May 27, 2008)

tell him to put some more stapples in,it should hold a big hog.they dont have that much room to get a good running start.by the way hogger you bout finished with my traps.


----------



## Wauchula Hog Krew (May 27, 2008)

hogger said:


> wait until you catch a big hog in your squirrel trap,because what you got will fold up like a sardine can.



Sardine can? Please don't try to offend me when you can't make a clear observation with your poor vision. Did you bother to ask if there was any leg extensions? I think not. Leg extension? What the heck? That's probably what you're asking yourself right now. Hint: it's in the ground as a main frame supporter.

Like my cousin said, put another chain-link fence on the inside and there's no way a big hog will knock that sturdy, strong trap down. 

Here's an advice I recommend you to carry with you for the rest of your life: Don't judge a book by its' cover.


----------



## hog trapper (May 27, 2008)

your on the right track with your trap ! try using a couple of cow panels and t-post spacing your post on a 4 foot span and then you will gain your strength . and it will pass the stress test that they will put on a trap .As far as the floor they will not root out of it they will in fact bank up the dirt on the inside of the trap . like any thing else any of us do the more you do the more you learn and experience is the best teacher . Now going back to your trap if you do away with your corners they will not climb out unless the ones you have caught start stacking up and then they can . the gillatine door will work good .We use a multi catch type door and you can actullay fill the trap completely up until it is full if you have a large groupof hogs . Were here to help if there is any thing we can do advice or what ever just let me know .By the way nice first catch keep up the good work ! also keep in mind the only legal way to transport wild hogs is for slaughter only ! and kill every thing you trap ! this doesnt work like bassmasters catch and release ! thats not the right way . be one of the good guys ! And you make the right decission on that only you can do that no one else can . good luck with your future catch will be looking for pictures on the forum .


----------



## redneckcamo (May 27, 2008)

great thread ...!!!!    looks like some success too me  !!!!


----------

